# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  موضوع جميل عن التضخم الاقتصادي لمن لا يعرف التضخم الاقتصادي  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## nart

من منا لم يسمع عن التضخم . حيث انه يعتبره ظاهرة اقتصادية مألوفة, فالاحصائيات بهذا الشأن تصدرعلى الأقل مرة كل ربع سنة كما أننا نواجه هذه الظاهرة في حياتنا اليومية, وذلك من خلال ارتفاع الأسعار, فالبعض ينظر الى التضخم على أنه فقط عبارة عن فقدان العملة من قوتها الشرائية دون أن يتعمق في الموضوع وما ورائه, و السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه في هذا السياق هو ما الذي ينجم عنه التضخم؟  تعريف التضخم
التضخم يمكن تعريفه على أنه عبارة عن نسبة التغير في أسعار المستهلكين, و بالتالي فان هذا التعريف لا يأخذ بعين الاعتبار نمو أسعار العقارات و الأسهم مثلا, و يرجع السبب في ذلك بالدرجة الأولى الى تذبذب أسعار هذه الأخيرة نتيجة للتغير المفاجىء في الطلب من جهة و العرض من جهة أخرى. و يعتبرأثرالتذبذب في الطلب أساسيا و ذلك لأنه في حالة الرخاء, فان الأجور تنمو بنسبة غير متساوية, بحيث تنمو الأجور العالية أسرع منالأجور المنخفضة. للتوضيح فان الطلب للعقارات و الأسهم يكون كبيرا عندما يتوقع المشترون في هذه الأسواق ارتفاعا للأسعار في المستقبل, و هذه التوقعات موجودة أيضا في فترة استقرار الأسعار. اذا أخذنا على سبيل المثال الأسهم, فان التوقعات في المدى الطويل اما أن تفترض ارتفاعا للأسعار أو ارتفاعا في المردود لدى المنتجين, و هذا الأخيرلا يتحقق الا اذا كان ارتفاع انتاجية المنتجين أعلى من ارتفاع الأجور.   التضخم أيضا هو انخفاض في قيمة النقد, فعندما تزداد كمية النقد التي يتداولها الناس بسرعة أكبر من تزايد المنتوجات التي يستطيعون اقتناءها فان العملة تفقد من قيمتها. ان العلاقة بين حجم الكتلة النقدية و التضخم علاقة ايجابية قوية. 
ان مصدر التضخم يكمن في ارتفاع الطلب بسرعة أو انخفاض العرض بنفس الدرجة أو في كلاهما, فعندما يتجاوز نمو الأجور نسبة زيادة الإنتاجية أو عندما ترتفع تكلفة استيراد المواد الأولية كالنفط أو عوامل الإنتاج كرأس المال فان مؤشر التضخم يرتفع بسرعة. 
فهذه الظاهرة لها اذا صلة كبيرة بالاستهلاك و الانتاج من جهة و بالسياسة النقدية من جهة أخرى. فالتضخم كما رأينا يؤدي الى ارتفاع الأسعارولكن هل كل ارتفاع في الأسعار يشكل تضخما؟. 
الجواب بالنفي, وذلك لأن مفهوم ارتفاع الأسعار بحيث تصبح تشكل تضخما هو مفهوم نسبي, فالأسعار إذا بلغ ارتفاعها مستوى معين فانه يصبح تضخميا, بأن يكون مثلا ارتفاع الاسعار على المستوى المحلي أسرع ممّا هو على المستوى العالمي, أو عندما يستمر الارتفاع بصورة دائمة, أو عندما لايوازي نمو الأجور و الرواتب ارتفاع الأسعار فتضعف بالتالي قدرة الشراء.    التضخم يأتي على ثلاثة أشكال: *تضخم الطلب* بحيث أن ارتفاع الأسعاريحدث نتيجة لزيادة الطلب عن الطاقة الإنتاجية للاقتصاد, فزيادة الإنفاق في الاقتصاد هنا ليست زيادة في الإنتاج الحقيقي بقدر ما هي نتيجة لارتفاع الأسعار.  *التضخم الزاحف* و هو عبارة عن ارتفاع سنوي في مستوى الأسعار بنسبة تتجاوز بين ال-1% و 3%, و هنا تجدر الاشارة الى أن نسبة الارتفاع البسيطة في الأسعار تعتبر نموا للاقتصاد, و يرجع ذلك بالدرجة الأولى الى ارتفاع أسعار السلع قبل ارتفاع أسعار الموارد, الشيء الذي يؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة الأرباح مما يحفز المنتجين على رفع مستوى استثماراتهم.  *والتضخم التصاعدي في الأسعار والأجور*بحيث تؤدي زيادة الضغوط على الأسعار إلى ردود أفعال تزيد من حدة التضخم, وبالتالي يصبح يغذي نفسه بنفسه. فما شهدته ألمانيا في أوائل العشرينات من هذا القرن لما أرادت الحكومة أن تغطي نفقاتها عن طريق رفع السيولة النقدية حيث طبعت النقود بمعدلات مرتفعة جدا حتى بلغ معدل  
التضخم نسبة خيالية أدت بالألمان الى اللجوء الى المقايضة واستخدام السلع بدلا عن النقود.   آثار التضخم 
نرى من خلال هذه النبذة القصيرة عن التضخم و أشكاله أن من أكبر آثاره فقد النقود لأهم وظائفها، وهي كونها مقياسًا للقيمة ومخزنا لها, فكلما ارتفعت الأسعارتدهورت قيمة النقود متسببة بذلك في اضطراب المعاملات بين الدائنين والمدينين, وبين البائعين والمشترين, وبين المنتجين والمستهلكين فتشيع الفوضى داخل الاقتصاد فيلجأ الناس الى بديل عن عملتهم المحلية.
التضخم أيضا له آثار اجتماعية لأنه يعيد توزيع الدخل القومي بين طبقات المجتمع بطريقة غير عادلة, فالمتضررون منه هم بالدرجة الأ ولى أصحاب الأجور الثابتة والمحدودة الذين تتدهور دخولهم لكونها ثابتة في أغلب الأحيان وتغيرها يحدث ببطء شديد وبنسبة أقل من نسبة ارتفاع المستوى العام للأسعار. كما أن المدخرين لأصول مالية كالودائع طويلة المدى بالبنوك كثيرا ما يتعرضون جراء التضخم لخسائر كبيرة بسبب التآكل في القيمة الحقيقية, بينما تحظى المدخرات في الأراضي و العقارات والمعادن الثمينة بالفائدة. 
من آثار التضخم على الاقتصاد تدهور قيمة العملة في سوق الصرف واختلال ميزان المدفوعات حيث تتعرض الصناعة المحلية الى منافسة شديدة بسبب المنتجات المستوردة, فينجم عن ذلك تعطيل للطاقات وزيادة في البطالة و انخفاض في مستوى المعيشة. و في هذا السياق تجدر الاشارة الى ما حدث بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حيث تقلص الفائض في ميزانها التجاري لما ارتفعت فيها الاسعار بمعدل أسرع منه في اليابان ودول السوق الأوروبية المشتركةالتي كانت نسبة الانتاجية فيها على أعلى مستوى, ونتج عن ذلك العجز الذي عرفته في ميزان العمليات التجارية.   دور البنك المركزي 
من هنا نرى أن مهمة البنك المركزي تتركز أساسا في تحقيق استقرار الأسعار على المدى المتوسط والطويل دون التسبب بركود مسبب للبطالة. فدوره هنا يتلخص في تحديد الجرعة الكافية من الكتلة النقدية للحفاظ على النمو الاقتصادي مع استقرار الأسعار. 
منقول ----------

----------


## nart

وكذلك هذا موضوع شيق عن التضخم  
<DIV class=Section1 dir=rtl> أثر التضخم ومعدلات الفائدة في أسعار الصرفمقدمة: أولاً: التضخم وآثاره الإقتصادية: أ ـ تعريف التضخم: ب ـ أنواع التضخم: ج ـ أسباب نشوء التضخم: د ـ الآثار الاقتصادية للتضخم: مراجع البحث *مقدمة:*  تعد أسعار الصرف الموازية لأسعار الصرف الرسمية واحداً من المؤشرات الإقتصادية والمالية المعبرة عن متانة الإقتصاد لأية دولة سواء أكانت من الدول المتقدمة أم الدول النامية، وتتأثر أسعار الصرف بعوامل سياسية وإقتصادية متعددة، ومن بين هذه العوامل الإقتصادية، التضخم، ومعدلات أسعار الفائدة السائدة في السوق، اللذان يعكسان أثرهما في سعر الصرف للعملة الوطنية في السوق الموازية لسعر الصرف الرسمي الوطني، ويركز هذا البحث على أثر التضخم ومعدلات الفائدة في أسعار الصرف الموازية وللمدة من (1992 ـ 2001) في العراق وبعض الدول المجاورة، وقد افرز البحث عدة استنتاجات وتوصيات، وهي.. *أولاً: التضخم وآثاره الإقتصادية:*  *أ ـ تعريف التضخم:*  يعرف التضخم بأنه الإرتفاع المتزايد في أسعار السلع الإستهلاكية. ويعد هذا التعريف من أبسط أنواع التعريفات للتضخم. حيث توجد تعريفات أخرى ولكن هذا التعريف يعد أكثر وضوحاً من وجهة نظر المستهلك، وقد يصاحب التضخم التشغيل الكامل مقابل انخفاض البطالة حيث ترتفع الأسعار كلما زادت نسبة تشغيل العاطلين عن العمل[1]. *ب ـ أنواع التضخم:*  1-التضخم الأصيل: يتحقق هذا النوع من التضخم حين لا يقابل الزيادة في الطلب الكلي زيادة في معدّلات الإنتاج مما ينعكس أثره في إرتفاع الأسعار. 2-التضخم الزاحف: يتسم هذا النوع من أنواع التضخم بإرتفاع بطيء في الأسعار. 3-التضخم المكبوت: وهي حالة يتم خلالها منع الأسعار من الإرتفاع من خلال سياسات تتمثل بوضع ضوابط وقيود تحول دون اتفاق كلي وارتفاع الأسعار. 4-التضخم المفرط: وهي حالة ارتفاع معدلات التضخم بمعدلات عالية يترافق معها سرعة في تداول النقد في السوق، وقد يؤدي هذا النوع من التضخم إلى انهيار العملة الوطنية، كما حصل في كل من المانيا خلال عامي 1921 و1923 وفي هنغاريا عام 1945 بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية[2] *ج ـ أسباب نشوء التضخم:*  ينشأ التضخم بفعل عوامل إقتصادية مختلفة ومن أبرز هذه الأسباب: 1-تضخم ناشئ عن التكاليف: ينشأ هذا النوع من التضخم بسبب ارتفاع التكاليف التشغيلية في الشركات الصناعية أو غير الصناعية، كمساهمة إدارات الشركات في رفع رواتب وأجور منتسبيها من العاملين ولاسيما الذين يعملون في المواقع الإنتاجية والذي يأتي بسبب مطالبة العاملين برفع الأجور. 2-تضخم ناشئ عن الطلب: ينشأ هذا النوع من التضخم عن زيادة حجم الطلب النقدي والذي يصاحبه عرض ثابت من السلع والخدمات، إذ أن ارتفاع الطلب الكلي لا تقابله زيادة في الإنتاج. مما يؤدي إلى إرتفاع الأسعار. 3-تضخم حاصل من تغييرات كلية في تركيب الطلب الكلي في الإقتصاد حتى لو كان هذا الطلب مفرطاً أو لم يكن هناك تركز اقتصادي إذ أن الأسعار تكون قابلة للإرتفاع وغير قابلة للانخفاض رغم انخفاض الطلب[3] . 4-تضخم ناشئ عن ممارسة الحصار الاقتصادي تجاه دول أخرى، تمارس من قبل قوى خارجية، كما يحصل للعراق وكوبا ولذلك ينعدم الاستيراد والتصدير في حالة الحصار الكلي مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدلات التضخم وبالتالي انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية وارتفاع الأسعار بمعدلات غير معقولة. *د ـ الآثار الاقتصادية للتضخم:*  للتضخم آثار اقتصادية مؤثرة في مسيرة التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وأبرز هذه الآثار هي: 1-ارتفاع الأسعار والكتلة النقدية المتداولة: يترتب علىارتفاع معدلات التضخم ارتفاع في أسعار المواد الإستهلاكية وإنَّ أولى الفئات المتضررة بهذا الارتفاع هم أصحاب الدخول المحدودة، فضلاً عن وجود كتلة نقدية كبيرة متداولة في السوق وقد تكون هذه الكتلة محصورة بين أيدي مجموعة صغيرة لا تشكل الاّ نسبة ضئيلة جدا من السكان، مما يعكس آثاره الاقتصادية السلبية على المستويات المعاشية للسكان. 2-ازدياد معدلات التضخم تؤدي إلى خفض القيمة الشرائية للنقد مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال لتمويل المشروعات المقترحة وزيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال يؤدي إلى ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة. 3-يتأثر العمر الاقتصادي للمشروعات (الاستثمار) وقيمها بمعدلات التضخم وتحسب هذه القيمة وفقاً للمعادلة الآتية، بعد الأخذ بنظر الاعتبار معدل التضخم:  F(T) = -C + e-(l+g)T [(1 – T) F (T) egT +TC] حيث أن: (Brenner & venzia , 1998 , p.1521)  قيمة الاستثمار[T]=F معدل التضخمg=  كلفة الاستثمار-C معامل الخصم e-(I+g)= القيمة الاسمية للموجودات egt f(t) 1-الحد من الصادرات إلى الأسواق الدولية: ان ازدياد معدلات التضخم مؤدي إلى انخفاض القدرة التنافسية للمنتجات الوطنية في الأسواق الدولية وهذا يسبب زيادة المدفوعات مقابل انخفاض الإيرادات بالتالي حصول عجز في الميزان التجاري. 2-يؤدي التضخم إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة وتبعاً لذلك تزداد أرباح منشأات الأعمال، وتنخفض هذه الأرباح بانخفاض معدلات الفائدة، حيث يتم تمويل الموجودات بإصدار سندات مديونية. في حين لا تسري هذه الخصائص في عدد من المشروعات الصناعية في الاقتصاديات ذات التضخم المنخفض. بل يحصل ذلك في الاقتصاديات ذات المعدلات العالية للتضخم، إذ يسبب إرتفاع التضخم إرتفاع في الإيرادات ومعدلات القائدة. وهي معدلات ليست حقيقية لو تم معالجتها وإعادتها إلى الأسعار الثابتة. (Damodaran , 1999 , p.327) 3-إجراءات الحد من التضخم: يمكن الحد من التضخم ولاسيما في الدول المتقدمة بتنفيذ اجراءات السياستين المالية والنقدية: *أ. السياسة المالية:* أولاً: تضع وزارة المالية السياسة المالية ((fiscal policy للدولة وبموجبها تتحدد مصادر الإيرادات واستخداماتها والفائض (surplus) في الموازنة (Buelget) يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم السيولة المتاحة. وبالتالي سيؤدي ذلك إلى خفض معدل التضخم. ثانياً: قيام وزارة المالية ببيع حجم الدين العام إلى الجمهور وبالتالي سحب النقد المتوفر في السوق ويؤدي ذلك إلى الحد من عرض النقد. ثالثاً: زيادة الضرائب على السلع الكمالية , التي تتداولها القلة من السكان من أصحاب الدخول المرتفعة. رابعا: خفض الانفاق الحكومي: يعد الإنفاق الحكومي أحد الأسباب المؤدية إلى زيادة المتداول من النقد في السوق، وبالتالي فإن الحد من هذا الإنفاق وتقليصه سيؤدي إلى خفض النقد المتداول في الأسواق[4]. *ب- السياسة النقدية:*   تتولى المصارف المركزية (البنوك المركزية) في الدول المختلفة وضع وتنفيذ السياسات النقدية باعتماد مجموعة من الأدوات الكمية والنوعية: *أولاً:  الأدوات الكمية:*  1. زيادة سعر إعادة الخصم: ومن النشاطات الاعتيادية التي تقوم المصارف التجارية بها: خصم الأوراق التجارية للأفراد وفي حالات أخرى تقوم بإعادة خصمها لدى البنك المركزي وفي هذه الحالة يقوم البنك المركزي برفع سعر إعادة الخصم بهدف التأثير في القدرة الإنتمائية للمصارف من أجل تقليل حجم السيولة المتداولة في السوق ويعد هذا الإجراء واحداً من الإجراءات لمكافحة التضخم. 2. دخول المصارف (البنوك المركزية) إلى الأسواق بائعة للأوراق المالية وذلك من أجل سحب جزاء من السيولة المتداولة في السوق. أو ما يسمى بدخول السوق المفتوحة. 3. زيادة نسبة الإحتياط القانوني. تحتفظ المصارف التجارية بجزء من الودائع لدى البنوك المركزية وكلما ارتفعت هذه النسبة كلما انخفضت القدرة الإنتمائية لدى المصارف. فلو كانت الودائع مثلاً (300) مليار دينار، فإن نسبة احتياطي مقدارها (25%) يعني الاحتفاظ بـ(75) مليار ولو رفع البنك المركزي هذه النسبة إلى (50%) يعني ذلك تقليل القدرة الإنتمائية للمصارف بمقدار (75) مليار دينار أي سيكون الاحتياط القانوني (150) مليار بدلاً من (75) مليار وبالتأكيد سيؤثر ذلك في السيولة المتداولة وبالتالي خفض معدلا التضخم. *ثانياً: الأدوات النوعية:*   أما الأدوات النوعية فإنها تتلخص بطريقة الإقناع لمدراء المصارف التجارية والمسؤولين فيها عن الإنتماء المصرفي، بسياسة الدولة الهادفة إلى خفض السيولة المتداولة في الأسواق، وهذه السياسة فعالة في الدولة النامية بشكل أكبر مما في دول أخرى. *ثالثاً: معدلات الفائدة: (Interest rates)*  غالباً ما تقترن معدلات الفائدة بمصادر التمويل المقترضة سواء أكانت هذه المصادر قصيرة، أم متوسطة، أم طويلة الأجل، إذ يخصص رأس المال في إطار النظرية المالية من خلال أسعار الفائدة، وتتفاوت هذه الأسعار حسب تفاوت أجال الاقتراض، فالفوائد على القروض قصيرة الأجل تكون أقل في حين تكون أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل مرتفعة بينما أسعار الفائدة على القروض متوسطة الأجل تكون بين السعرين[5] وتزداد أسعار الفائدة عند تزايد الطلب على رؤوس الأموال الحاصل عن الرواج الاقتصادي, وقد تتوفر فرص استثمارية تشجع المستثمرين على استغلال هذه الفرص الاستثمارية. ولتوقعات المستثمرين أثر واضح في زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال، إذ تتجه توقعاتهم بأن الحالة الاقتصادية في تحسن وأن رواجا اقتصادياً سيؤدي إلى توفر فرص استثمارية متاحة أمام المستثمرين ولذلك يزداد الطلب على رؤوس الأموال وعلى شكل قروض قصيرة الأجل الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة القصيرة الأجل بشكل يفوق أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل خلافاً للقاعدة التي تقول انّ أسعار الفائدة على القروض طويلة الأجل أكثر من الفوائد على القروض قصيرة الأجل، وتتأثر أسعار الفائدة بعدة عوامل يترتب على مؤثرات هذه العوامل أن يطلب المقرض (الدائن) علاوات تضاف إلى أسعار الفائدة الحقيقية ومن أبرز هذه العوامل: *1. معدل التضخم (Inflation):*   تؤثر معدلات التضخم في تكاليف الإنتاج الصناعية لمنشآت الأعمال عموماً ولذلك يزداد الطلب على رأس المال لتغطية هذه التكاليف. وكما أشير إليه سابقاً فان انخفاض القوة الشرائية للنقد تسبب ازدياد الحاجة إلى التمويل. وعلى افتراض أن تقديرات إحدى منشآت الأعمال، أشارت إلى أن كلفة خط إنتاجي مقترح ضمن خطتها السنوية للسنة القادمة بلغت (10) مليون دينار، وعندما أرد تنفيذ الخط الإنتاجي تبين أن هذا المبلغ لا يكفي لتغطية تكاليف إقامة هذا الخط الإنتاجي، بل يتطلب (15) مليون دينار، هذه الزيادة ناتجة عن ازدياد معدل التضخم وانخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية، مما أدى إلى زيادة الطلب على رأس المال وزيادة الطلب هذه، تؤدي إلى زيادة أسعار الفائدة على التمويل المقترض، إذا تأثر القرارات المالية لمنشأة الأعمال ولا يقتصر الـتأثير على أسعار الفائدة بل يؤثر التضخم في أسعار الصرف للعملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى، وتنسجم أسعار الفائدة مع معدلات التضخم. ففي المانيا كانت أسعار الفائدة أقل من نظيرتها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ويعود السبب إلى أن معدل التضخم في ألمانيا كان أقل منه في الدولة الأخيرة. (Weston, et.al, 1996,p774) وكانت معدلات التضخم في دول أمريكا الجنوبية بين (10% ـ 20%) مما أدى إلى ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة في دول القارة الجنوبية قياساً بدول أخرى انخفضت فيها معدلات التضخم، وهذا ينسجم مع نظرية فشر (Fisher effect) حول الفرق بين أسعار الفائدة الرسمية في بلد وآخر ينبغي أن يعادل الفرق بين معدلات التضخم فيها (mud ura, 2000, p.232). وهذا التباين أوضح الاختلاف في عرض الأموال من جهة وادخارها من جهة أخرى، وفي معدلات الفائدة ولعدة أسباب كانت اليابان مثلاً بارزاً في تمسك الشعب الياباني في المحافظة على معدلات ادخار مرتفعة. (Henning, et.al 1988, p.427) وبسبب التضخم يطلب المقرضين (الدائنين) علاوة تسمى علاوة التضخم (Risk premium) تضاف إلى سعر الفائدة الحقيقي, فإذا كانت الفائدة الحقيقية الخالية من المخاطرة (Kx)  فضلاً عن علاوة التضخم (IP) تصبح الفائدة المطلوبة كالآتي:              K=Kx+IP Weston & Brighan, 1993, P.130)) وقد يطلب بعض المقرضين علاوات عن السيولة والمقصود بالسيولة قدرة أي موجود للتحول إلى نقد بسرعة وبدون خسارة، وبالتالي مقياس لدرجة سيولة الأدوات الإستثمارية كالأسهم والسندات وعلاوة السيولة هي (LP) كما يطلب البعض علاوة مخاطرة ائتمانية (DRP) وعلاوة استحقاق (MRP) ولذلك تصبح معادلة الفائدة التي يطلبها المقرض هي:   K=Kx+ IP + DRP + MRP *2. العرض والطلب:*   يزداد الطلب على اقتراض الأموال في الحالات التي يكون فيها الاقتصاد الوطني للدولة في حالة انتعاش ورواج, وذلك لتوفر فرص استثمارية للمستثمرين وباختلاف مستويات العائد والمخاطرة المتوقعين لأية فرصة استثمارية, يتم اختيارها, ويصاحب هذه الزيادة في الطلب على الأموال زيادة في أسعار الفائدة, في حين زيادة عرض الأموال يؤدي إلى انخفاض أسعار الفائدة. ويعرض الجدول رقم (1) أسعار الفائدة الرسمية في كل من العراق وسوريا والأردن.  أسعار الفائدة الدولة السنة العراق سوريا الاردن 1991 23 5 5. 8 1992 23 5 5. 8 1993 23 5 5. 8 1994 23 5 5. 8 1995 23 5 5. 8 1996 23 5 5. 8 1997 23 5 75. 7 1998 23 5 9 1999 23 5 8 2000 23 5 5. 6 2001 23 5 5 جدول رقم (1)  يلاحظ من الجدول رقم (1) أن أسعار الفائدة محددة بشكل رسمي لم يتغير في كل من العراق وسوريا في حين استقرت لست سنوات من مدة البحث في الأردن ثم انخفضت إلى (75. 7) سنة 1997 ثم أخذت ترتفع ثم انخفضت إلى أن أصبحت 5% سنة 2001, وان هذا التغير كان بفعل متغيرات اقتصادية مؤثرة, ولم يستطع الباحث الحصول على بيانات دقيقة عن الأسعار الموازية لأسعار الفائدة الرسمية. التي بالتأكيد ستكون حركتها مغايرة تماماً لحركة أسعار الفائدة الرسمية, فهي قد تصل إلى 50% في بعض الحالات على مستويات الأفراد. *3. أسعار الصرف (Exchange rates)*  أ. تمثل أسعار الصرف علاقة التحويل بين العملات, ويعتمد ذلك على علاقات العرض والطلب بين عملتين, ان سعر الصرف الأجنبي, هو سعر وحدة عملة مع وحدة عملة مقابلة لدولة أخرى,[6] ويعبر عنه بالعملية الوطنية كالدينار العراقي مقابل الدولار أو الدينار الأردني أو الليرة السورية أو الفرنك الفرنسي مقابل المارك الألماني، إذ يعبر سعر الصرف الأجنبي (Foreign Exchange Rate). عن كمية الوحدات من إحدى العملتين التي يتم مبادلتها بوحدة واحدة من العملة الأخرى, وهناك نوعين من أسعار الصرف وهي أسعار الصرف الثابتة (Fixed Exchange rate) وأسعار الصرف الحرة (Free Exchange Rates). 1. أسعار الصرف الثابتة: تتحدد أسعار الصرف الثابتة في ضوء بعض الأسس التي تحددها الإدارة الرسمية في الدولة لتحديد سعر الصرف الثابت ولا تتغير هذه العلاقة بين العملتين إلا ضمن هوامش محدودة جداً [7]. 2. أسعار الصرف الحرة: تتغير أسعار الصرف للعملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى بناءاً على العلاقة بين العرض والطلب على العملة في سوق الصرف الأجنبي ويجري هذا التغير بشكل حر في أسعار الصرف الحرة[8] . ب ـ العوامل المؤثرة في أسعار الصرف:  وتتأثر أسعار الصرف بعدة عوامل ومن أبرزها:  1. ارتفاع معدلات الصرف للعملات الأجنبية الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه هذه العملات. 2. تراجع الصادرات أو انخفاض أسعارها يؤثر على حجم التدفقات النقدية الداخلة إلى البلد[9]. 3. الحروب والكوارث الطبيعية المؤثرة في الاقتصاديات الوطنية للدول إذ يؤثر ذلك في اختلال قوة الاقتصاد الوطني الأمر الذي يؤديإلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. 4. معدل التضخم: يؤدي ارتفاع معدل التضخم في الاقتصاديات الوطنية إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى، وبذلك يتأثر سعر الصرف مما يؤدي إلى زيادة عدد الوحدات من العملة الوطنية التي يتم تبادلها بوحدة واحدة من عملة أجنبية مقابلة لها. 5. الديون الخارجية وخدمة الديون: تعد المديونية الخارجية واحد من الاعباء التي تثقل كاهل الاقتصاد الوطني فضلاً عن خدمة المديونية المتمثلة بإقساط الفوائد السنوية وقد تلجأ بعض الدول إلى جدولة ديونها مع الدائنين مقابل فوائد عالية, الأمر الذي يجعل هذه الدول تسدد الفوائد لا الأقساط الأصلية وهذا يعني اختلال العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. 6. أسعار الفائدة: تؤثر أسعار الفائدة في أسعار الصرف بشكل غير مباشر, فانخفاض أسعار الفائدة مع توفر فرص استثمارية, يؤدي إلى زيادة الطلب على رؤوس الأموال بهدف استثمارها, ويتحقق الاستثمار وينشط الإقتصاد الوطني ويتضاعف الاستثمار لتحقيق متانة الاقتصاد الوطني, مما يؤدي إلى تحسن قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. في حين يؤدي ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة إلى تجنب الاتجاه نحو الاقتراض من قبل المستثمرين وينتج عن ذلك انحسار الاستثمار وينخفض النمو الاقتصادي مما يؤدي إلى نتائج عكسية تقلل من متانة الاقتصاد الوطني وينعكس ذلك على قيمة العملة الوطنية تجاه العملات الأخرى. ويبين الجدول (2) أسعار الصرف الرسمية في كل من الأردن وسوريا والعراق. أسعار الصرف الرسمية الدولة  السنة   العراق سوريا الاردن 1991 .44466 16.057 .96553 1992 .42743 15.434 .95011 1993 .42698 15.418 .96699 1994 .45381 16.387 1.02336 1995 .46209 16.686 1.05392 1996 .44700 16.141 1.0195 1997 .41942 15.145 .95662 1998 .43770 15.805 .99829 1999 .42665 15.406 .97311 2000 .40502 14.625 .92376 2001 .39066 14.107 .89102 جدول رقم (2)  Source: International Financial statistics, year book, u.n 2002 إن أسعار الصرف الرسمية المبينة في الجدول (2) لا تعكس بشكل دقيق طبيعة أو حقيقة أسعار الصرف مقابل العملات الأخرى لأن هذا السعر محدد بشكل رسمي, ويعد سعر الصرف الموازي مؤشراً واضحاً لقوة العملة الوطنية. الاّ أن الحالة العامة في العراق وبسبب الحصار المفروض عليه منذ منتصف عام 1990 حيث لا تصدير ولا استيراد الا بحدود مذكرة التفاهم فان أسعار الصرف مختلفة تماماً وبشكل مفرط, حيث أن سعر صرف الدولار مقابل الدينار تجاوز (2000%) صعودا ونزولا, وقد حصل ارتفاع في قيمة الدينار العراقي سنة 1996 مقابل الدولار نتيجة لاتفاق النفط مقابل الغذاء ولذلك هبط سعر صرف الدولار إلى 50% من سعر الصرف السابق وفي بعض الأحيان أقل من ذلك ـ الا أن استمرار الحالة العامة للحصار أدى إلى انخفاض سعر صرف الدينار مقابل الدولار مرة أخرى, حيث أخذ بالانخفاض إلى أن أصبح سعر صرف الدولار يتجاوز 2000%.  وبالرغم من رفع العقوبات الاقتصادية عن العراق بعد احتلال الانكلو ـ أمريكي للعراق وضخ قوات الاحتلال لملايين من الدولارات إلى السوق من خلال رواتب العاملين في أجهزة الدولة والذي كان يتوقع أن يؤدي إلى ارتفاع قيمة الدينار العراقي مقابل الدولار وهو ما حصل فعلاً ـ حيث أصبح سعر الصرف 1200 دينار مقابل الدولار, إلا أن استمرار غياب السلطة عاد بهذا السعر إلى الارتفاع مرة أخرى إلى أن أصبح في الوقت الحاضر يتجاوز 1800 دينار مقابل الدولار ـ حيث أن آلية السوق تخضع لرغبات المضاربين وتجار الحروب, يعزي ذلك إلى التضخم الناتج عن الحصار الشامل. أما أسعار الفائدة فهي الأسعار التي تستوفيها المصارف من المقترضين وكانت ثابتة طيلة المدة مقابل أسعار فائدة منخفضة تمنح للمودعين عن إيداعاتهم وبشكل عام فان أسعار الفائدة لم تكن متغيراً مؤثراً في أسعار الصرف كالتضخم وذلك لأسباب أبرزها أن الدول الثلاث دول إسلامية وان التعامل بالفائدة لم يكن شائعاً وان وجد فهو تعامل محدود. *رابعاً: الاستنتاجات والتوصيات:*  أ. الاستنتاجات: ان ابرز الاستنتاجات هي ما يأتي: 1. ارتفاع أو انخفاض معدل التضخم سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع معدلات أسعار الفائدة. 2. ارتفاع أسعار الفائدة تقلل من إقبال المستثمرين ورجال الأعمال على الافتراض, في حين انخفاضها يشجع على الافتراض والاستثمار, مما ينعكس على مضاعفة الاستثمار ومتابعة الاقتصاد الوطني وتحسن قيمة العملة الوطنية. 3. تأثر سعر الصرف بمعدلات التضخم, حيث يؤدي ارتفاع التضخم إلى انخفاض قيمة العملة الوطنية وتبعاً لذلك يتغير سعر الصرف. 4. ثبات أسعار الصرف في بعض الدول وهذا لا ينسجم مع الظروف الاقتصادية المتغيرة. ب. التوصيات: يوصي الباحث بالآتي: 1. تقليص الإنفاق الحكومي بكافة أشكاله ورفع معدل الضريبة على ربحية الأنشطة التي لا تعكس آثار ايجابية على الاقتصاد الوطني. 2. تفعيل دور المصارف المركزية (البنوك المركزية) في ممارسة السياسة النقدية باتجاه التأثير في السيولة المتداولة في السوق. 3. تفعيل دور وزارة المالية في ممارسة السياسة المالية للتأثير في السيولة المتداولة في الأسواق أيضاً. 4. إتاحة البيانات أمام الباحثين عن معدلات التضخم وأسعار الفائدة وأسعار الصرف الرسمية والموازية تحديداً. 5. تنشيط دور المؤسسات الإنتاجية لزيادة الإنتاج وتحسين الأداء. *مراجع البحث*  1.الأمين وباشا, عبد الوهاب, زكريا عبدالمجيد, مبادئ الاقتصاد ـ الجزء الثاني ـ الاقتصاد الكلي ـ دار المعرفة ـ الكويت ـ 1983. 2. Brenner, Menachem & Venezia, It zhak, The effext of Inflation and taxes on Jrowth Inrestments anel Replace ment policies, The Jourunal of finance, Vol, XXX VIII, December. 
<SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; mso-bidi-font-size: 16.0pt"><FONT size=2>3. Damodaran, Aswath, applied

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

ماشاء الله موضوع ممتاز جداااا0000000 تحياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

----------


## احمد_هيكل

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل فعلا وشكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------

